# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Cornell's Mann Library

## gavin

Here is one of two excellent beekeeping book collections on the internet.  T'other is more comprehensive but the site is down at the moment.  So, the Mann Library housing selections from the EF Phillips Beekeeping Collection, and back numbers of the American Bee Journal, here:

The Hive and the Honeybee

G.

----------

